# Business Name



## ito2x (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

So I have finally decided to take the leap into screenprinting! But I have found myself stuck trying to figure out a name for my company. I have narrowed it down to 2 names. I would love to hear everyones opinion and maybe some feedback.

A) Sharplineprinting.com

B) Phenomprinting.com

Also how important do you guys think the name really is? Should I just pick one and focus more on getting sales? Or do you think it is really important so I could make a name for myself.

Thank you!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I would say it doesn't matter that much as long as it's not cute (makes you sound small time,) "clever" (again makes you sound small time,) or evil sounding (turn off for a lot of people.)

If I was to do it again I'd go with a simple, unimaginative name, like "Mile High Printing" or maybe just use my last name.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

I agree the name is huge and so important... the hardest thing to do is pick a name that describes you..

Sharpline Printing sound pretty professional. 
But what is it your trying to market?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

How many people on the street would hear or see "Sharpline Printing" and associate it with screen printing and custom decorated garments, signs, banners, etc? 

My first thought would be a Kinko's type business doing traditional "printing" of flyers, letter head, etc.

I think it would work well where you also can have a graphic or more information attached to it like business cards, flyers, etc.


----------



## ito2x (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you guys so much for your input. I plan to do most of my business online and use social media to market so I don't think there would be much of a confusion of what I will be offering. I'm just torn between the names at this moment. thanks again!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

If you put ''screen'' in the name, your name will come up sooner in searches for that. If you have ''screenprinting'' in the name you will eventually find people calling you to ask if you do every kind of printing that exists, even ones that don't.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

Printor said:


> If you put ''screen'' in the name, your name will come up sooner in searches for that. If you have ''screenprinting'' in the name you will eventually find people calling you to ask if you do every kind of printing that exists, even ones that don't.


Good call on the search deal.

It comes down to what business you are trying to promote and market. Then the name must work with this image


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I think a lot of people may spell phenom wrong so I would avoid that in this era of google searches...


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Well according to me a business is very important, because it describes your company and your vision both.

I would ideally recommend when you choose a name so make sure it describes your work as well.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Be sure to factor in the availability of a domain name for your website that is a close match to your business name.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

If the product is outstanding, the name will become iconic:

Microsoft (what's that mean?)
Apple (seriously, an apple?)
Nike (WTF does that even mean?

I think it's silly to worry about a descriptive name if you have a quality product.


----------



## ito2x (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks again everyone! All the input we can get will really help us making a decision.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

ito2x said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I have finally decided to take the leap into screenprinting! But I have found myself stuck trying to figure out a name for my company. I have narrowed it down to 2 names. I would love to hear everyones opinion and maybe some feedback.
> 
> ...


Go with something simple and descriptive. If I was doing it all over again I would have gone with Michigan Wholesale Printing, LLC or something like Midwest Contract Printing, LLC

Don't rush in to it. Take an extra day and make sure.


----------



## Bugmeister (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm going through the same process right now myself, for the first time. Here are the considerations I'm bearing in mind:

- Representative - how does it reflect the business purpose and is it flexible enough that if my business direction changes or expands will the name grow with me. "Just Widgets" wouldn't help if I start selling Wigwags and Thingamabobs too.

- Regionally limiting - I want to sell my goods beyond the borders of my neighbourhood, I want to avoid using a name that suggests my product is strictly regionally based or accessible.

- Appeal/Recognition - is the name appealing/inviting and easy to remember? Vlingchuck's Bobble Magnate might not work so well. "Speedy Designs and Garments" on the other hand...

- Availability (Is it taken?) When I get a name I like, I do a google search. Is it already used, or very similar to businesses in my market? What about nationally/internationally? Is it a registered corporate name?

- Domain availability - when a name gets through all the foregoing, I take a look at domain availability. In my case, I look at .com, .net, .ca, .biz, etc. Ideally I can at least get .ca and .com.

And of course...do I like it? I better, because I'll be using it for a long time (I hope!).

My feeling is that picking the right name at the start is important. Amongst other things because you'll be registering it in so many places.

"LLC" is not something you can just include in your name selection. It's a designation based on registering as a limited liability corporation vice a partnership or sole proprietorship.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

ito2x said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I have finally decided to take the leap into screenprinting! But I have found myself stuck trying to figure out a name for my company. I have narrowed it down to 2 names. I would love to hear everyones opinion and maybe some feedback.
> 
> ...


are you familiar with jon phenom?
A- hes not someone you want to piss off, (so don't use that name)
B- watch his videos...very informative!!!

good luck dude, I'm in the same boat...a name is so hard to settle on.


----------



## WFLL2 (Jul 9, 2015)

We are setting up website under a .design web address. The thinking is it is new and still a lot of room for creative names that may make searching easier. Our website will be Custom Tee Shirt Designs


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

WFLL2 said:


> We are setting up website under a .design web address. The thinking is it is new and still a lot of room for creative names that may make searching easier. Our website will be Custom Tee Shirt Designs


The problem with those new domain extensions is that when you tell someone to go to CustomShirts.Design what they're going to do is go to CustomShirts.Design.Com as no one knows these new domains extensions exist. I have this same thing in my other business with a .net domain name.

The only names worth buying for business are .com names. That might change at some point in the future but we're not there yet.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

elcielo said:


> If the product is outstanding, the name will become iconic:
> 
> Microsoft (what's that mean?)
> Apple (seriously, an apple?)
> ...



I agree with Dee......I own a lot of Parrots, Hence, the name......but people know what I do


----------

